# عمل منتدى للفوازير والالغاز



## Michael (16 نوفمبر 2005)

*عمل منتدى للفوازير والالغاز*

السلام لك

اقترح عمل منتدى للفوازير والالغاز

بمعنى عضو يقول فزورة او لغر 
والى يعرف يجاوب

ممكن تكون اية والمطلوب ذكرت فيت

ممكن نقول كام حيوان كان فى فلك نوح

ممكن نقول من اول الشهداء

ممكن نقول كام عدد الرسل الذين كانوا مع السيد المسيح

وهكذا

اعتقد انها هتكون فكرة حلوة

وبانتظار رايكم


----------



## Coptic Man (16 نوفمبر 2005)

*اخي الحبيب مايكل

من الممكن تنفيذ الفكرة في المنتدي الترفيهي 

الرب يباركك*


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2005)

تمت اضافة منتدى الالعاب و المسابقات و هو يحمل نفس الفكرة... اتمنى لكم وقت ممتع في القسم الجديد


----------



## Michael (16 نوفمبر 2005)

شكرا جزيلا 

والرب يباركك

وان شاء الله سوف يتم البدء من الغد

صلوا من اجل ضعفى


----------



## My Rock (16 نوفمبر 2005)

بنذكرك في صلوتنا اخي الحبيب


----------

